# Changes to Quotes, Tags, Mentions, etc.



## Morrus (Apr 1, 2011)

Three changes to these #features:


Quotes are now moved to the Profile in a tab, alongside Mentions and the like
You may now control notifications for Quotes, Tags, Mentions, etc. Go to your Settings, bottom option User Tagging > Settings. You can set each item individually (leave it as all, restrict it to friends only, turn off completely)
You can also now view:

Statistics


----------



## stonegod (Apr 1, 2011)

Gratzi.


----------



## Dice4Hire (Apr 1, 2011)

Thank you for letting us turn those things off.


----------



## TarionzCousin (Apr 1, 2011)

Morrus said:


> [/LIST]You can also now view:
> 
> Statistics



Are these calculated from the moment this feature became functional?


----------



## Morrus (Apr 2, 2011)

Yes. Of course some have been available for a while.


----------



## RangerWickett (Apr 4, 2011)

Dice4Hire said:


> Thank you for letting us turn those things off.




How do I do that?


----------



## Dice4Hire (Apr 4, 2011)

Settings, pretty much the bottom line on the pull-down menu.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Apr 4, 2011)

Went to turn off the "Quotes"- apparently, I'm too damn quotable for my own good- and found, below it, something called "Hash."

Whazzat?


----------



## Morrus (Apr 4, 2011)

RangerWickett said:


> How do I do that?




Instructions are in the first post of this thread.


----------



## Morrus (Apr 4, 2011)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Went to turn off the "Quotes"- apparently, I'm too damn quotable for my own good- and found, below it, something called "Hash."
> 
> Whazzat?




Twitter-style hashtags. It'll only affect you if you go out of your way to actively follow some. See the "Test" thread in this forum.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 10, 2011)

Morrus said:


> Twitter-style hashtags. It'll only affect you if you go out of your way to actively follow some. See the "Test" thread in this forum.




Where can I disable 'Hash' tags? Often mess up the use of " ' ". When I want to quote it, it gets changed to a Hash tag.


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 10, 2011)

Hey Morrus HM here, (of course) 

Thanks for taking the quote area away from the Settings UCP it was starting to build up. Also while I have you a sec, I was asked a question and have one for you in return.

I was asked from a newbie here to the forum...



			
				SJRSamurai said:
			
		

> Ok perfect, another small question since I've searched for the info and  came up empty, is there a limit to what I could have my game explore, I  mean do you impose a rating like PG 13 or are we allowed to go a bit  further than that.




I was going to find the three rules post (Keep it Clean, Keep it on Topic, and wish I could remember the third.) and couldn't find it either to give him the link. I don't see a new to EnWorld please read this first post anywhere.

So if you have the spot to go digging please let me know. Thanks in Advance 

HM


----------



## Umbran (Apr 10, 2011)

HolyMan said:


> I was going to find the three rules post (Keep it Clean, Keep it on Topic, and wish I could remember the third.) and couldn't find it either to give him the link. I don't see a new to EnWorld please read this first post anywhere.





The Rules are in the FAQ (so, in the bar with Profile/settings, Shop, Forum, etc:  Choose Do Stuff>FAQ>The Rules Of EN World...

Or, just point 'em directly at EN World: Your Daily RPG Magazine - FAQ: The Rules of EN World


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 11, 2011)

I bet the third one is the grandma rule.


----------



## IronWolf (Apr 11, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> I bet the third one is the grandma rule.




The Grandma Rule comes under the Keep it Clean rule.  Keep it Civil is the missing rule that HM was looking for.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Apr 11, 2011)

Hurray for more popularity contests!


----------

